# Upper GI/Small Bowel Follow Through



## Barbiegirl

Hi, I'm scheduled for a upper GI/small bowel follow through, and I was wondering what other people's experiences have been? I have a really weak stomach and nausea has been a big problem for me (reason for the tests). Is the barium really as bad as I think? It's not going to make me sick is it?- I hate vomit. Are there any other less revolting options out there? Thank you!


----------



## firstone

I had a bit of a nausea when I did mine, but the liquid that make you drink is not bad.. its like milk... the only thing that MIGHT make you vomit is the part where they put you in this bed-like thingy and the guy will move you up and down... just swallow it and try to think about something else, like a song or something..I dont think its gonna make you sick though... just try not to think about it...


----------



## 15226

I had a Upper GI/Small Bowel Through in July. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I too, have problems with nausea and a bad fear of throwing up, but I made it. :] You do have to drink quite the amount of barium, but it's not all that bad. It tastes like, well, nothing, obviously lol. Just think of it as drinking a frothy milkshake, and you'll be fine. The nurse who helped me told me that they use barium for the Got Milk commercials. They do want you to drink it as fast as you can, which can be hard, due to the amount you have to drink, and the thought of what you're actually drinking. What worked for me was to just take big gulps, then take a few quick breathers in between. The problem is you'll be feeling very full, and they have to move you up and down as stated before. They also make you roll over a bit and lay on your side. Just think of things to keep your mind off of it, and you'll be fine. The worst part for me was you have to swallow this very fizzy stuff before the barium to get air in your stomach. It sucks cause I have major bloating problems and air in my stomach is a no no, but its not so bad.The small bowel follow through is probably the most boring part of the test. Basically, you drink more barium(oh goody ) and they take a picture at random time intervals to see where it is in your digestive tract. Once it hits the small bowel, they put you on the table and watch it. My advice is to keep moving when you're waiting. They let me walk around the outpatient area(I got lost and saw the radiologist guy walking around with a big tray of breakfast and had to ask him where the room was :X) when I had mine done, and it really helps. The fullness from the barium goes away after walking, and gets things flowing. Also, think about your favorite food, it gets digestive juices going and helps the process go faster. Plus its a good way to kill time.I hope this helps you. I'm sure you'll be fine, and good luck. :]


----------



## 13540

its a piece of cake beside the drike can be a litte bit of a pain just drink it fast!


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

NOT a bad test. It was hard to drink the fizzy stuff while laying down. Then when I had to drink the milky stuff I almost threw it up BUT she said if I did I would have to start all over again. I was proud of myself cause I ran to the bathroom BUT kept it down. I did not drink all I was suposed to but it was enough. I had mone just a few years ago. I hitnk they changed the stuff you drink now. SUposed to be better tasting.Good luck, you will be fine.Take careKat


----------

